# Flounder migration



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Ive been told the flounder leave the bays and rivers and go to the gulf in the winter, when do they return to the bays and rivers from the gulf? Is it water temp or day length or time of year related?


----------



## Fish Assassin (Sep 1, 2009)

In the places thatI fish, the flounder begin coming back the last week of April


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Here's from the US FISH AND WILDLIFE SERVICE

Species Profiles: Life Histories and
Environmental Requirements of Coastal Fishes
and Invertebrates (Gulf of Mexico)

SOUTHERN FLOUNDER

Juveniles and Adults Post larvae of southern flounder 18 to 34mm in total length (TL) were
captured during February, March, and May at Galveston Island, Texas (Arnold et al. 1960); fish 25 to 51 mm TL were caught in Mississippi River passes during spring (Kel 1 ey 1955). Southern flounder post larvae are
caught along the Gulf of Mexico coast during winter and early spring. In Aransas Bay, Texas, the peak movement of postlarvae flounders into estuaries is in February, when water temperatures are between 16.0" and 16.2"C (Stokes 1977). In Texas, Breuer (1962) found postlarvae 35 t o 50 mm TL in December. 

Juveniles are generally collected during spring, summer, and early fa11. Juveniles 50 t o 100 mm TL were caught on the seaward beaches of islands in Louisiana in April (Gunter 1938), and fish 34 to 57mm long were caught in marsh areas of the Mobile Delta during December and from February to April . Near the mouth of the Mississippi River, adults and juveniles were captured during summer in addition to a few adults taken in winter (Kelley 1965). Near Galveston Island, Texas, a single juvenile was captured in September (Arnold e t al. 1960).
Juveniles and adults were collected in the Yobile Delta in water of salinities ranging from 0 to 22.2 parts per thousand (ppt) (Swingle and aland 1974). From April 1974 t o February 1975, adult southern flounders migrated in shallow waters from the Gulf of Mexico to Aransas Bay, Texas; the migrations were complete by late June (Stokes 1977). Adult flounders live in Texas bays from June through November, in water with abundant smooth cordgrass (Spartina a1 t e r n i f l o r a ) (Stokes 19 77).

http://www.nwrc.usgs.gov/wdb/pub/species_profiles/82_11-030.pdf


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Thats pretty confusing, and vague! Thanks for your trouble anyway though.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Lyin Too said:


> Thats pretty confusing, and vague! Thanks for your trouble anyway though.


Not that confusing. It simply means that flounder will be found in either an inshore or offshore environment a varying percentage of the time from January to December and elsewhere therein said environments when not found in the former or the latter. 

You could virtually pinpoint the specific general region of the target species by systematically narrowing down the possibilities by process of elimination in order to reduce the subset of potential flounder bearing environs. For example: You could fish all offshore water to eliminate those waters as a possibility and come up with a conclusion that they must be inshore. :whistling::thumbup:


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

I myself have wondered this same question. We have located some offshore recently and a couple were of really good size.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

They go offshore this time of the year to spawn. They come back when they are done.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Lyin Too,
Did you check out the website I got this information from? There was too much info I


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Lyin Too,
Did you check out the website I got this info from? There is a ton more info about Southern Flounders in that .pdf file.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

I like to kid around but that info starlifter sent is very good. I am very new to this area and still trying to figure out fish patterns and that is the info you need to try and figure it out. Moving here after growing up fresh water fishing my entire life and having to learn the patterns of so many new fish can be confusing. This forum has been a lifesaver. Hope it helps you also.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry for the double post, must've somehow posted twice.


----------

